# A yorkshire meetup?



## RubysGold (30 May 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would like to do a meetup this year? Was really popular when we did it a couple years ago  

I was thinking of maybe going to the GG centre, Ive heard its good there  But totally up to suggestions? 

Probably around August/September time  

Anyone up for it ?


----------



## terrierliz (31 May 2013)

If about I'll join you


----------



## Buds_mum (31 May 2013)

I'm up for it  am in Whitby so gg centre not so far, eskrick also doable


----------



## RubysGold (31 May 2013)

Will be good to see you again TerrierLiz  

Budsmum: Brilliant!! I always like to see pictures and posts about your horse, hes STUNNING!! would love to meet him in the flesh!


----------



## Buds_mum (31 May 2013)

Haha which means he will behave like a twerp and embarrass me lol  but thank you very much!! 
Woo sounds really good xx


----------



## BeanyG (31 May 2013)

sorry dont know anyone, but the GG centre is only about a mile from me, since i have no transport to anywhere else- i think you should all go there 
N&F


----------



## RubysGold (31 May 2013)

Haha Im sure he'll look very handsome while he does it though


----------



## RubysGold (31 May 2013)

BeanyG said:



			sorry dont know anyone, but the GG centre is only about a mile from me, since i have no transport to anywhere else- i think you should all go there 
N&F
		
Click to expand...


Keep an eye on the threads  GG centre is meant to be good, and would mean we could all do bits we enjoy  If we do go there, youd be more then welcome to join us


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (1 June 2013)

Too far from me im afraid  plus my black one is to broken atm, and the spotty one will be taken by sister . Next time!


----------



## fjordhorsefan (1 June 2013)

Count me in, if I'm here we'll toddle along


----------



## RubysGold (1 June 2013)

That's a shame T.A.C  Where abouts are you ?

I really hoped youd appear and say yes Fjordhorse  I really liked your horse last time


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (1 June 2013)

RubysGold said:



			That's a shame T.A.C  Where abouts are you ?

I really hoped youd appear and say yes Fjordhorse  I really liked your horse last time 

Click to expand...

Im in hull so about an hour and a half to get there, might have considered persuading my dad to take me if my black one wasnt so broken atm


----------



## TommisMum (1 June 2013)

We're at Ripon so could give you a lift if "they" don't choose GG.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (1 June 2013)

RubysGold said:



			That's a shame T.A.C  Where abouts are you ?

I really hoped youd appear and say yes Fjordhorse  I really liked your horse last time 

Click to expand...

Aww thanks! There's only one weekend in August I can't do. Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## RubysGold (2 June 2013)

Which weekend cant you do?


----------



## fjordhorsefan (2 June 2013)

17th and 18th, I'm away at pony camp!

Should we put on a poll to see what everyone fancies?


----------



## JenHunt (2 June 2013)

GG centre is good for me, and it's a good day out (take picnics!)

will def join if I'm able to!


----------



## RubysGold (3 June 2013)

Oh cool, which camp are you at?  Im on camp this month cant wait 

JH would be fab to meet you  

Ill see if I can work out how to do a poll


----------



## RubysGold (3 June 2013)

Done a poll  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=616405


----------



## RubysGold (5 June 2013)

Ok guys, I'm going to leave these posts be for a little while, until slightly nearer the time so we can work out dates  

any new people to the posts, feel free to say if you want to come   

Just don't want anyone thinking Im not bothering with it if Im quiet


----------



## pixie (5 June 2013)

I'd love to come, but I don't have transport.  Maybe next year...


----------



## Dirty_D (5 June 2013)

Im currently between cars so no tow bar at the minute but may be able to later in the year, excuse my ignorance but whats the gg centre?!


----------



## pixie (5 June 2013)

http://www.theggcentre.com/


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Have now done a poll for dates  Hope your all still up for it  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=620654


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (24 June 2013)

Just seen this.....provided my girlie is ok by then I'll happily book transport and come along!


----------



## BWa (24 June 2013)

Hi Guys, not sure what the plan is for the day but can non riders come along? I'm too pregnant to ride but quite happy to dish out cake or something! I'm obviously quite happy to sit and wait for you guys and not follow you around on foot! Just sounds like a nice social occasion.


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Mizzpurple, it would be great if you can make it!  what's your girl done? 
BWA your more then welcome to come, when are you due?


----------



## stencilface (24 June 2013)

BWa said:



			Hi Guys, not sure what the plan is for the day but can non riders come along? I'm too pregnant to ride but quite happy to dish out cake or something! I'm obviously quite happy to sit and wait for you guys and not follow you around on foot! Just sounds like a nice social occasion.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! I've posted on the other one, I reckon we can go and man the tea/cakes table, chat and hopefully leave some of the cakes unmolested for people to return to?  And compare how fat we are obviously


----------



## BWa (24 June 2013)

I'm due beginning of October, just before Stencilface! Pregnant ladies cake table! Sounds dangerous (but wonderful)


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Oh how exciting!!! 
Wondering whether GG centre would be the better place to go to allow you non riders to be able to see/interact more?


----------



## BWa (24 June 2013)

That is very kind RubysGold but don't change it just for us. I am quite happy to wave people off and see them back in. However I have just had a look at the GG website and it looks amazing! Bit far for livery for me though!


----------



## stencilface (24 June 2013)

Same as BWa, I don't mind hanging round waiting, and if the weather is bad, I can always bring my lorry sans horse and we can sit in there


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Oh ok  If your sure you guys don't mind, my parents are going to be there too (trailer towing ) so youll have more company lol. 
I do hope the weather is decent!! 

GG centre does look pretty good! Not been there yet


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (24 June 2013)

I might come too if there is a non riding contingent. My horse isn't really fit and it would be too far to travel him but it would be great to have a good horsey natter and eat cake!


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Brilliant  Youll be very welcome, and me and my pony will hang around to natter before/after riding round   
Cake, brings all the people out  I love cake <3


----------



## terrierliz (24 June 2013)

I'll make a cake to bring


----------



## RubysGold (24 June 2013)

Need a like button Lol 
You cant beat cake, Chocolate or lemon drizzle <3 Yummmm


----------



## fjordhorsefan (24 June 2013)

Mmm cake!


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (25 June 2013)

Haha what hasn't she done would be more to the point! She's managed to injure 3 out of 4 legs simultaneously! She's on her 6th week of box rest at the moment so fingers crossed we can get back on very very soon and get her back into work


----------



## stencilface (25 June 2013)

I can make the green and blacks chocolate lemon drizzle cake if that suits everyone?! 

I feel your pain MPK, mine is also on box rest, into week 9 atm with another 5 weeks (hopefully no more!) to go


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2013)

Oh bless her!! Really hope shes better soon and can get out with us lot  

Ive never heard of it Stencilface, but if my two favourite cakes can be made into one then it sounds PERFECT!  
Hope yours is off box rest soon too!  


Thinking Sunday 1st September, does that suit everyone?


----------



## BWa (25 June 2013)

Sunday 1st suits me. I'm not really a cake baker but I can manage tray bake- chocolate brownies? Or scotch eggs quite randomly!


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2013)

Im not a savoury fan, lol I don't do scotch eggs (though Im sure others will) 
But brownies <3 <3 <3 yuuummm  
Im happy to try baking but I cant promise not to give food poisoning, Im the girl that set fire to a pan because I wanted to fry an egg LOL


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (25 June 2013)

I wouldn't suggest I try my hand at baking or cooking I'm afraid.....I can only just manage toast (in a toaster I might add) without setting the house alight! 

Thank you RG, really hoping she's back to full health very soon!

Stencil face.....What has yours done? 9 weeks with another 5 to go.....I was in exactly that position last year so I know how bad it is at times :-( Hope your horse makes a good and speedy recovery following the box rest!


----------



## stencilface (25 June 2013)

I can bake cookies too, they're my fail safe! 

This year its tendonitis, last year it was tenosynovitis (8 weeks box rest including 6 at a spa) and in 2011 it was PSD - 6 months stable/small paddock rest.  I'm actually considering smothering his legs in cotton wool, bubble wrap and then duct taping the whole lot on!  Thankfully he's a pro at box rest now, and is doing it without a stable buddy this year, just has his treat ball and lucie bricks to keep him amused - am longreining out atm, and can ride in two weeks, fat belly allowing!


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (25 June 2013)

Oh My Lord Stencilface, your luck with regards to injuries and illnesses sounds on a par with mine! XxX


----------



## terrierliz (25 June 2013)

Stencilface said:



			I can make the green and blacks chocolate lemon drizzle cake if that suits everyone?! 

I feel your pain MPK, mine is also on box rest, into week 9 atm with another 5 weeks (hopefully no more!) to go 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about box rest - must be driving you both crazy.

Off to Google chocolate lemon drizzle cake - sounds divine (drooling on keyboard)


----------



## pixie (25 June 2013)

I'd love to come sans pony, as my toddler loves a good picnic (and the adoration of women).  I too can bring baked goods.


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2013)

Wow SF you've not had much luck   
Youll be welcome Pixie


----------



## Theocat (26 June 2013)

Very late to this, but I'm up for a meet up, depending on dates!


----------



## RubysGold (27 June 2013)

Hey Theocat, as long as theres nothing on up there that day it will be Sunday 1st September  
Would you be bringing a horse?


----------



## stencilface (2 July 2013)

Just to add to this. If anyone fancies a doggy meetup (or just a day out avoiding all HHO people!) or just a day out to see some donkeys then the day before is the dog agility and open day at the donkey sanctuary in Leeds.

http://www.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/event/6920


----------



## TommisMum (2 July 2013)

Hi all,
I'm really happy to join you on 1st September. GG Centre is realatively local to me being based in Ripon. Can I bring my daughter on her pony (she's not allowed on the forum!!). In exchange she'll bake cup cakes galore!!

Going to bring my 4yr old as it will do her good to go to a party !! 

Does anyone want drinks etc organised .....


----------



## RubysGold (2 July 2013)

Stencilface: Thanks for that, I might have to go there! Id be happy to meet anyone there that wants to  

Tommismum: I think we ended up deciding on Escrick Park, your more then welcome to join us there??


----------



## fjordhorsefan (2 July 2013)

I'm bringing a couple from my yard if that's ok? Figured the more the merrier! Are we doing group rate again like last time?


----------



## RubysGold (2 July 2013)

If we get enough people then we could ring up and ask for the discount again  
More the merrier,


----------



## TommisMum (2 July 2013)

Escrick will be fine with me any excuse for a day out!!


----------



## RubysGold (2 July 2013)

Brilliant!!!  
So there'll be you and your daughter both riding?  
(just trying to work out numbers of where we're at so far lol)


----------



## darkhorse123 (4 July 2013)

im so up for this!


----------



## Theocat (4 July 2013)

RubysGold said:



			Hey Theocat, as long as theres nothing on up there that day it will be Sunday 1st September  
Would you be bringing a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Grr, I'm at work that day!    Or yes, I would have been bringing the horse.  Definitely next time!


----------



## RubysGold (4 July 2013)

Oh no Theocat   
Im sure we'll do another one  

Hey Darkhorse  your in!


----------



## MollyMoomin (10 July 2013)

Thanks for the heads up RubysGold - I'm working that Sunday though  One day I'll make it to a meet!! 

I'm not working the day before though and the Donkey Sanctuary is really local, I might take the dog over to that. If you see a fat, pregnant, stressed looking woman with a weimaraner who is more than likely on his back trying to get his headcollar off, that'll be me....


----------



## stencilface (11 July 2013)

MollyMoomin said:



			I'm not working the day before though and the Donkey Sanctuary is really local, I might take the dog over to that. If you see a fat, pregnant, stressed looking woman with a weimaraner who is more than likely on his back trying to get his headcollar off, that'll be me....
		
Click to expand...

  

Ditto this, except make that a rottie x gsd on its back 

(Although if its warm I'll also be sweating like its going out of fashion if this wek is anything to go by  )


----------



## MollyMoomin (12 July 2013)

Oh, God, me too. And bright red. Both with heat and embarrassment. I took him to Arthington Show a couple of weeks ago and instead of all the admiring comments such as 'what a handsome dog' I was hoping for, I mostly heard 'BAHAHAHAHA Look at that dog with its chin on the floor and arse in the air!!'. I tried with a harness rather than a headcollar at dog training on Monday as he hates the headcollar so much and was rather swiftly instructed to come back with a headcollar the next time we went. Little turd.


----------



## RubysGold (14 July 2013)

ermmmm, will you guys hate me if I walk up to you two with my very well behaved little dog


----------



## MollyMoomin (14 July 2013)

Nope, as long as you don't hate me when Otto assumes he's the same height as your dog & attempts to wrestle :sigh:


----------



## RubysGold (15 July 2013)

my dog will love any dog that will play with him


----------



## stencilface (15 July 2013)

Oh mine's well behaved...... depending on your definition of course! 

Mine loves playing but is so up for a rumble that more often than not the other dogs end up snapping at him because he won't play nicely, he loves to do the 'rear up and chest bump' but this is not appreciated by most dogs, he is intrigued by little ones though!


----------



## MollyMoomin (16 July 2013)

SF, I think we'll just retire to a quiet corner and let the dogs get on with it - that is Otto's Best Game Ever and if it can be combined with a bit of a 'chase me! Then I'll chase you! Then you chase me again!' so much the better. That usually results in a bit of SpazzBottom (when the arse attempts to overtake the front legs) which is usually good for a giggle.

RG, Otto still believes he's 8" tall and plays accordingly. :sigh:


----------



## RubysGold (17 July 2013)

Lol, my dog will probably just join in


----------



## RubysGold (21 July 2013)

6 weeks to go til the meetup  
very excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Annette4 (21 July 2013)

If anyone is coming from Sheffield way and has spare space I'd love to come.


----------



## RubysGold (21 July 2013)

I don't know if anyone is coming from that direction but hopefully someone will let you know  
Could you hire a box? or invite a friend and go in their box? 

Lovely looking horse in your sig


----------



## Annette4 (21 July 2013)

Thank you, she's only 3 but babycob would be coming  I'll look into a box but don't know anyone local


----------



## stencilface (24 July 2013)

Pretty excited here too, hopefully some reasonable weather will hold for all you riders 

This year has simply flown by!


----------



## RubysGold (31 July 2013)

Hi 
Can everyone that's coming please let me know whether you are coming alone or bringing someone. 
I need to get an idea of numbers so that I can ask about a group discount 

Thanks guys


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2013)

Only 2.5 weeks to go now, looking forward to meeting everyone and hoping the weather is going to be nice!


----------



## fjordhorsefan (14 August 2013)

I'll be great! What time are we meeting?


----------



## RubysGold (14 August 2013)

What time do you think would be best?? Around lunch maybe, or a bit earlier? 

everyone that was interested seems to have disappeared but hopefully some people will reappear before the date


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2013)

They better, otherwise it will just be me handing out cake to too few people and scoffing the rest myself :biggrin3:


----------



## RubysGold (14 August 2013)

Can never have too much cake


----------



## fjordhorsefan (15 August 2013)

RubysGold said:



			Can never have too much cake 

Click to expand...

True! Shall we say about 11, to set off on the ride 11.30 ish?


----------



## RubysGold (16 August 2013)

Sounds good to me  
Im excited!!  

My boy is only 5 and hasn't jumped much. I *might* have a go at the smallest fence we find, but Ill see how he feels/how brave Im feeling. Will be good either way


----------



## chickeninabun (20 August 2013)

I think I might be able to come!!! I was umming and arring because it's just after I get back from my "glamping" hols but I think I might just come anyway! My hoss will be fat and unfit but she'll enjoy herself and we'll just walk if necessary. We didn't go very fast the other year so expect it will be similar.


----------



## RubysGold (20 August 2013)

Yeah she'll be fine  
Will be good to catch up!


----------



## Kenzo (20 August 2013)

When is it ?


----------



## RubysGold (20 August 2013)

1st September Kenzo


----------



## RubysGold (22 August 2013)

anyone wanting to come, please pm me to exchange numbers so we can make sure we're all there before starting to ride. Thanks


----------



## terrierliz (23 August 2013)

Have messaged you


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2013)

Have messaged you too


----------



## fjordhorsefan (25 August 2013)

Really looking forward to it! My friend from the yard is coming too, with her lovely Arab xx


----------



## stencilface (29 August 2013)

Did I read on another post that Sunday is cancelled or am I going crazy?


----------



## RubysGold (29 August 2013)

Didn't you get my pm Stencilface? 

Everyone has pulled out  So yes I had to cancel


----------



## BWa (29 August 2013)

Ah rubbish, I hadn't got round to pm you my number but was still looking forward to sharing cake! 
Feel for you RubysGold, it's crap you organise stuff and then it doesn't work out.


----------



## RubysGold (29 August 2013)

Im gutted. Was looking forward to it  
2 people that said they would come have been injured  And a lot of people disappeared, I think mainly because the hho layout changed and made it awkward! 

I will try again though!! watch this space lol!


----------



## stencilface (29 August 2013)

Sorry, only just looked at my pms, they need to make that more obvious I never see it! That's pants


----------



## fjordhorsefan (29 August 2013)

Yeah, sorry, I am one of the injured! Fell off last night, can hardly walk! Really sorry. Was looking forward to it. Thanks for doing a good job rubysgold, it's not your fault it hasn't worked out. Perhaps we could try an autumn ish one?


----------



## RubysGold (29 August 2013)

I hope your back on your feet really soon!  such a shame  

Definitely up for sorting another one out


----------

